# A few more from Mocoa Colombia



## davholla (Oct 12, 2017)

A bug



Bug IMG_7064 by davholla2002, on Flickr
A caterpillar I didn't see that many but probably because all the crickets etc distracted me



Caterpillar IMG_7070 by davholla2002, on Flickr
Another bug



Bug IMG_7072 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Another cricket (amazingly I managed to cut a bit of its long antenna off)



Cricket IMG_7076 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Donde (Oct 18, 2017)

Nice going Dave. I came across one similar to the first photo but with different colors.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 18, 2017)

Nice shots


----------



## davholla (Oct 18, 2017)

Donde said:


> Nice going Dave. I came across one similar to the first photo but with different colors.


Thanks I would strongly recommend Mocoa if you like insects and wildlife in General.  For birds it was not that great, but the number of monkey species (4) is pretty good.  I think (we traveled overnight because the buses are better at night) the views en route are quite good.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Oct 25, 2017)

I like the first image the best.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 25, 2017)

Nice variety.


----------

